# windows 10 ARM for HP elite X3



## citrix80 (May 6, 2019)

is there any development for install windows 10 ARM on HP elite X3 ?


----------



## burd (Jun 3, 2019)

no


----------



## Drunk'N'Serious (Jun 8, 2019)

*Hopefully soon....*

On Lumia 950xl they have so should be possible, anyone working on it?

here is link (if they let me post it):
youtube then add "watch?v=FkE9SJOgGLM"

here is a video of it running with gpu drivers installed
again youtube followed by "/watch?v=-FzmpOr4HN8"

ill be able to add links after 10 posts, i lost access to old account so I am sorry about this


----------



## burd (Jun 8, 2019)

Drunk'N'Serious said:


> On Lumia 950xl they have so should be possible, anyone working on it?
> 
> here is link (if they let me post it):
> youtube then add "watch?v=FkE9SJOgGLM"
> ...

Click to collapse



if you go on their telegram channel of the developers , it has been asked multiple times about hp elite x3 , they said its impossible and most likely will never happen , its possible on 950 xl because they already had a device running Woa on it (prototype device)


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 8, 2019)

Drunk'N'Serious said:


> On Lumia 950xl they have so should be possible, anyone working on it?
> 
> here is link (if they let me post it):
> youtube then add "watch?v=FkE9SJOgGLM"
> ...

Click to collapse



Windows 10 ARM64 works on my 950XL


----------



## oneill_bryan (Jun 18, 2019)

*mite be possible if someone ask hp and Microsoft for help.*

Someone, developers or a person with experience dealing with Microsoft could make a request for the drivers for all Windows 10 mobile phone hardware, to be added to the Windows 10 ARM driver data base. Since there is still support updates for that version of windows


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2019)

*SecureBoot on non-Lumias works already*

gus33000.me/2019/01/05/secureboot-flaw-for-all-wp-devices-literally/


----------

